# broken toe chart



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

a few weeks ago Tsuka broke his toe. Munch bit it and it ended up in a compound fracture.

It was splinted and cleaned, and I put together a chart of its healing progress. Figured it would be interesting.

it took 3 weeks to fully heal. but the splint was removed at 14 days due to depression and irritation to Tsuka. He is now able to use the toe to its full extent with no problems.


warning, it may be a bit graphic. click the photo to see full sized photo


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow thats excellent! thanks for posting.

The split was done really well too. Did you do that yourself?

Glad to see he recovered well


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes that is a splint i rigged up myself. kept the right allignment and kept the wound exposed so i could clean it daily


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Great info! Another good tool for use in case something like that happens just to take a look and compare. I doubt you'll find this anywhere else on the Net.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad its better now


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Great illustrations.

From past breaks I have learned that a toe starts knitting back together at 4-5 days and is healed at 7-10 days.

I had an ankle break. A splint does not work well in it to keep the bones in line. What a person can do is find an modeling clay called Scuplty from a craft shop, take a small piece and make an impression of the ankle on the opposite leg, take the clay in a home oven for 5 min., and them use this as the cast for the leg. The ankle bone heals in 10-14 days.

The easiest way to make sure there is blood flow past the broken area is to nip the toenail just enough to see if it bleeds. If it does all is fine.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing and I'm glad his toe is doing better.


----------



## jeme (Jan 19, 2010)

Wow! That's great! Good job! 

Thank you for the photos and information.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

so glad it healed


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i was advised to keep it on for 3 weeks to be sure it healed. but i removed it a week early because it was driving him nuts


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm so glad he is better now!


----------

